# New "K9 Cops" TV show on Animal Planet



## Manfred

New "K9 Cops" TV show on Animal Planet starts tonight , 9:00 PM CST or that'll probably be like 10:00 PM EST

I searched and didn't see this mentioned anywhere , although GSD arn't the only dogs cops use , it's a pretty good bet we'll see a few of them at work tonight


----------



## onyx'girl

Thanks for the reminder, I would have forgotten!


----------



## Crabtree

Oh wow! Thanks for saying! I didn't know about it, 
We just got a new system 2 weeks ago and I can't get over the fact that there really is more then 3 channels out there!


----------



## bjoy02

Thanks so much for the tip, Manfred.







I didn't know anything about the show either, but I sure will check it out.


----------



## Nikkoli110

Awesome!!! Thanks so much for posting! DH is so happy, he always watched Rin Tin Tin growing up (which probably started his love for GSDs) Yay! I just set our DVR to record the whole series.


----------



## Halen

Thank you! I did not realize it was on tonight. I would have missed it!


----------



## lcht2

that show is gonna be freakin sweet, im glad i fell into this thread


----------



## Manfred

After looking at the Cops and their partners , it looks like Sables are the way to go , looking at their pictures , at least 75% of the dogs are Sable GSD , I wonder why that is

Meet the Officers and their K-9 Partners
http://animal.discovery.com/tv/k9-cops/bios/index.html


----------



## JKlatsky

I would say it's because the majority of working line dogs are sable. Sable is the dominant color in GSD and most working dogs are not bred with color foremost in mind.


----------



## Lakeguy929

So, now that it has been aired, what does everyone think about it? For some reason I was a bit dissapointed although I am glad there is a show that puts the spotlight on K-9's and their handlers/partners.


----------



## Manfred

I just think it goes to show what a safe city Minneapolis / St. Paul is , I was kinda thinking , if these were the worse crimes they could come up with , other then the fact that it get like -40 below in the winter , it probably wouldn't be a bad place to live..........lol

Loved watching the dogs , them dogs were ready to go to work weren't they


----------



## novarobin

> Originally Posted By: ManfredAfter looking at the Cops and their partners , it looks like Sables are the way to go , looking at their pictures , at least 75% of the dogs are Sable GSD


Our K9 unit here is 75% sable. It started out with two black and two sable. Both of the black GSDs died. Now we have 3 sable, 1 black and tan.


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyI would say it's because the majority of working line dogs are sable. Sable is the dominant color in GSD and most working dogs are not bred with color foremost in mind.


Yes, that would be the genetic reason for sables. Not to mention that are just so darn gorgeous.
















It was on when I came home (repeat airing) so I only got to see part of it.


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: JKlatsky Sable is the dominant color in GSD and most working dogs are not bred with color foremost in mind.


EXACTLY


----------



## Crabtree

I looked for it but it wasn't on at the time I thought it was supposed to be.








What time did it come on in Eastern time ?
Is this a weekly show?


----------



## Halen

It was on at 10:00pm Eastern time. I thought the show was good. I would imagine they couldn't show too much graphic stuff. I thought it was so cool how these dogs went in to their "work mode" when they heard the siren. 

And I noticed 2 of the 3 were Sable also!


----------



## Crabtree

Thanks, I don't know how I managed to miss it. I'll have to keep an eye out for it. Will it be on every week?


----------



## selzer

I liked two of the dogs, I didn't like the one with the female officer. I did not feel she had control of him. And that constant barking in the car -- I would have strangled him. 

The first one was kind of refreshing to see the officer and the dog and his girls playing with him. I think that is what the GSD ought to be: ready to work, ready to relax. 

My Babs is a small bitch -- about 62 pounds, and she is the dog I bring in when I have someone in my house that I do not know. She sits there on a stay, does not snarl, bark, raise her hackles, but her message is 100% clear. 

I guess I do not understand the requirement for the dog to be dragging the officer around, barking, growling, lunging, etc. She needed two hands to control the dog. If that man pulled a gun rather than drop down to the ground, she would have lost seconds letting go of the dog to be able to draw her weapon. Either she or the dog could have been killed. 

I am sure that this is showing my ignorance in police dog training, and would happily learn better.


----------



## mikaK9

I thought it was kind of cool seeing a female officer with so much dog. We don't have enough female k9 handlers out here really - maybe it will influence some more to go into the field. 

And as a dog handler, I'd much rather have a dog that's fired up than one that has to be fired up. I think that's part of the deterrence...with the dogs barking at suspects, they tend to give up faster rather than fight/flight. 

As for my training, it's usually that we have both hands with our dogs. We usually leave the gun coverage to our cover officers. If a suspect pulls a gun out, it's surprisingly fast to let go of your dog and draw & fire....in fact we train to let go of the dogs immediately if we're in that situation. So I think that's just more of a general training aspect...not necessarily a male/female thing. Even our larger officers generally keep both hands for dealing with the dog rather than having a gun out for everything.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

I agree with the above post. If I was a person who knew nothing about dogs (which I say covers 90% of people), I would drop to the ground as fast as possible if there was a snarling, growling barking dog coming at me. Also, I feel it makes the dog look stronger if the handler *shows* to have little control. Again referring to people who know absolutely nothing about dogs. JMO

I couldnt watch it, I think I'm the only person left in the world without cable/satellite, lol.


----------



## mkennels

I thought it was really good, coming on again this weekend repeats, love the long coat they had on there, just love watching them do their job and doing it well


----------



## BritneyP

> Originally Posted By: mikaK9I thought it was kind of cool seeing a female officer with so much dog. We don't have enough female k9 handlers out here really - maybe it will influence some more to go into the field.
> 
> And as a dog handler, I'd much rather have a dog that's fired up than one that has to be fired up. I think that's part of the deterrence...with the dogs barking at suspects, they tend to give up faster rather than fight/flight.
> 
> As for my training, it's usually that we have both hands with our dogs. We usually leave the gun coverage to our cover officers. If a suspect pulls a gun out, it's surprisingly fast to let go of your dog and draw & fire....in fact we train to let go of the dogs immediately if we're in that situation. So I think that's just more of a general training aspect...not necessarily a male/female thing. Even our larger officers generally keep both hands for dealing with the dog rather than having a gun out for everything.


You are my HERO!!









I just tried to convey this _ exact_ message on another thread about the same topic. Thank you!


----------



## selzer

That's well and good if you are a criminal in persuit of booty. But how about if your are a citizen walking your dog? I have seen a snarling, growling, GSD coming at me and Dubya. I did not hit the ground. I did turn and walk swiftly in the opposite direction. 

Watching the police officers not having control is no fun iat all inw this circumstance.


----------



## mikaK9

If you're a citizen walking your dog, you shouldn't be seeing a police k9 coming at you snarling and barking. You're right....that would be wrong. In those instances, the K9's should be under control. I didn't see any instances in the show where the dogs were out of control around citizens though. They were going after people who were known to be criminals and violent. Most agencies train their dogs to key up and bark/snarl at these criminals because it usually means that the bad guys give up and officers don't have to get injured fighting with the suspects.

The k9's that I've worked with know when to turn it on and when not to. They know when they're in the squad car that it is work and the handler keys them on when they're going after someone. Even the siren, radio use, etc keys the dog that they are in for some excitement...someone to track down, run after, or even fight with them. 

Most of these dogs (and I'm guessing for sure in a larger city like St. Paul) have had someone fight with and hurt them in the past during apprehensions. So you can imagine they get very fired up when they see/hear those cues (siren, radio, voice) coming into play. It's a completely different picture if the dog is just out for a walk in a neighborhood, etc. 

I know one of the trainers with this agency that was featured and I know that they demand control out of their dogs. I know he wouldn't let their dogs get away with barking/snarling at normal citizens on the street. Plus, any k9 agency does public demonstrations and any k9 program would be short-lived if any of those dogs were out of control around the public in those cases.


----------



## Manfred

Does anyone know the success rate on dogs , I'm sure alot of dogs enter the K9 training program , but how many acually graduate ?


----------



## BritneyP

Most dogs that enter a training program will complete their training and certification. Some don't, but it's not a regular occurence because these dogs are tested pretty extensively for their drives and working abilities before they are even accepted to do the work.


----------



## novarobin

> Originally Posted By: ManfredDoes anyone know the success rate on dogs , I'm sure alot of dogs enter the K9 training program , but how many acually graduate ?


I suppose it all depends on the department and what they are looking for. Not all places have the same standards (with dogs and training). Not all have the same requirements for the dogs. Here, tracking and apprehension is our main goal. Some are crosstrained for drugs. 
You also have to take into consideration how much work some units want to put into a dog. You may have a dog that is having problems tracking. It probably would be possible to improve the dog in tracking with alot of extra work, but unfortunately alot of departments don't have the time or money to put into. 
In the past year and a half, three new dogs have been trained. Four dogs were washed out in the process. Issues were all different. One had terrible nerves and would not have passed a gunfire test. I can't remember all the issues with the others.


----------



## Remo

One of my foster dogs, Maximus, LOVES this show. While it is on, he sits facing the television and cocking his head back and forth, watching and listening. He does not do this with any other animal show. Maybe in his heart of hearts he wants to be a working K9.


----------



## chuckstar158

I caught this show completely by accident one night and thought it was great. I loved seeing the dogs in action but also at home with the officers especially the one with the little girls.









I'll have to catch it again.









My two were also terribly interested in the TV.


----------



## selzer

Can't get this at home -- no channels. But I was watching the movie Cheifs the other night and the eight week old puppies started HOWLING, little puppy howls. Hmmmmm.







Puppy howls are addictive.


----------



## Keisha

My CHIHUAHUA was watching this show too! Maybe our dogs have a deep respect for their serving fellow canines.


----------



## Texas_Eva

Eva has actually changed the channel to watch this show...seriously. I'm gonna assume she likes it.


----------



## bellamia

the same is also on, texas time 12-1 in the afternoons, on animal planet. has been for a while. its the st. paul k9 dep. if im not mistaken!


----------



## LaRen616

I just watched an episode yesterday, my dogs loved it, they seriously sat there and watched the whole show! :wild:

They watch tv every now and then but last night they watched the whole thing.

That k9 Buzz is one good looking boy, I felt very proud owning 2 GSDs after watching that show. :wub:


----------



## Tim Connell

They have an excellent K9 unit there. One of their guys, Jim Nash used to post a lot on another forum. Very knowledgeable, helpful guy.


Here's one of the teams profiled on the show, and a link to them getting an award for a gunfight and K9 apprehension. It doesn't get much better than that.

http://www.uspcak9.com/awards/2007PatrolCaseOfTheYear.pdf


----------



## PaddyD

The OP is very old. Saw my first K9 Cops show the other day. Can't wait to see more.


----------

